# Is this overkill for 10g?



## Armonious (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting the 2x24W T5HO 2ft fixture from fishneedit. The tank I plan on using it for is a standard 10g tank (20"L 10.25"W 12"H). I'd be running it with two of their 6700K bulbs. It will be a high tech tank with pressurized CO2 and regular dosing. The most demanding plant I plan on growing will be HC.

My main question is whether or not this fixture will be too much lighting for the tank when only using the legs. If using the legs would be overkill, how high above the substate or how much higher than the top of the tank would I need to hang the fixture in order to get high or medium-high light?


Sorry if any of this was already listed somewhere. I tried a couple of searches, but could not find anything specifically on this topic.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

The short answer is no it will not be too much light. In fact, it may not be enough light.

Granted, I am speaking only from past experiences but I had a high tech 10 gal. running a 40w 50/50 daylight (6700k/10,000k) and i could not get HC to grow in it. I am currently running 80w on a Do Aqua 45cmx27cmx30cm (which is just short of 10 gal) and have good growth of just about everything I put in. 

I'm not saying 48W is not enough. There are plenty of people who will tell you it is more than adequate to grow whatever you want. I'm merely letting you know that you are nowhere near the point of overkill.

Cheers!
-BJ


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Should be enough... but as BJ said I too don't think you're anywhere near overkill...

I used 7.2WPG on this small tank to film the growth rate of HC and I didn't have any problems at all:
http://www.gpodio.com/hc_timelapse.asp

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

May I ask where you are finding light fixtures for tanks 20 inches or shorter that arent for t8's only? I cant seem to find anything for my 15 gallon or 10 gallon


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

@sampster5000
24" fixture he is talking about above
http://www.fishneedit.com/t5ho-24quot-2-lamp-aquarium-l.html

18" T5 HO fixture
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp57011/si2949157/cl0/currentusanovaextreme182x18wt510000ksaltwater


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

